# The turd thread



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2010)

at any moment and any city in America, one can sache into wal-mart head directly to the restroom, and find the underworld's most unrecognised artists. Fecal caligraphy is the future of tag art. I declare this, remember my words. cacauism? just testing out names for the movement.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> at any moment and any city in America, one can sache into wal-mart head directly to the restroom, and find the underworld's most unrecognised artists. Fecal caligraphy is the future of tag art. I declare this, remember my words. cacauism? just testing out names for the movement.[/QUOT


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2010)

The Situation said:


> withoutrulers said:
> 
> 
> > at any moment and any city in America, one can sache into wal-mart head directly to the restroom, and find the underworld's most unrecognised artists. Fecal caligraphy is the future of tag art. I declare this, remember my words. cacauism? just testing out names for the movement.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2010)

One of the retarded kids at my high school use to write KKK on the stall walls with his shit. The fucker couldn't read, so I have no idea how he knew how to write KKK. We use to call him "head", because he had a huge fucking head.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2010)

why is it always water-heads writing kkk on the wall? hydrocephaly=klansmen? Retarded on 2 counts


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> The Situation said:
> 
> 
> > fuckin hatin on a knigga, for that i'ma write your name on the wall: Shituation
> ...


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2010)

The Situation said:


> withoutrulers said:
> 
> 
> > make sure u use da brown shit no da black
> ...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 5, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


>



When I lived in Connecticut as a child there was a zoo right next door. There was a monkey named Rocky who would throw shit on people. Turd story. I mean true story.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Anyone ever see the MSNBC lock up of this older black dude.
> 
> He's a sexual predator. He raped noobs when they came in. usually middle aged white guys there for white collar crimes.
> 
> ...


that's one of the coolest ideas ever. Now we only need to work out long range delivery of the payload. Imagine getting walloped by a turd bullet from 800 meters


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Anyone ever see the MSNBC lock up of this older black dude.
> 
> He's a sexual predator. He raped noobs when they came in. usually middle aged white guys there for white collar crimes.
> 
> ...




Holy shit Batman!!!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 5, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


>



If I were not such a big fan of Hershey!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey asshole! Got my peanut butter?


----------



## MyK (Sep 6, 2010)

you guys are fucked!


----------



## bmw (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 6, 2010)

why do they bother to pixel out her snatch?


----------



## bmw (Sep 6, 2010)

lol, I don't know.  I just grabbed a tubgirl pic.  I didn't look too closely at it.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 6, 2010)

next time scratch and sniff or gtfo!!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 6, 2010)

that dude likes the booty.


----------



## Saney (Sep 6, 2010)

That white guy taking it up the ass, was Josh after his Blub went away


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Boondocks did a spoof on the same guy. shit is rediculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!! take that chris handsome


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 6, 2010)

"I like you. . . . . 

. . . . . . . .and I want you"


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Anyone ever see the MSNBC lock up of this older black dude.
> 
> He's a sexual predator. He raped noobs when they came in. usually middle aged white guys there for white collar crimes.
> 
> ...



Holy shit! That is amazing. That is one of the worst things you could do to somebody.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 6, 2010)

i'm thinking the pic with the little girl is really shitty parenting. i bet she grows up severely fucked in the head.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LW, you thread ruining hag! stfu and get naked!


+1

Come in here and say something horrible, or post nudes, or gtfo  
Best of both worlds: saying horrible things while naked


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2010)

bmw said:


>



Is this part of the knig-lett piazza novona


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 7, 2010)

If you stare long enough it looks like it's coming out of her mouth and into her ass


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LW, you thread ruining hag! stfu and get naked!



you're an awful angry little man for having started out such a cute little girl


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2010)

Little Wing said:


>



Lawl!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 7, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> +1
> 
> Come in here and say something horrible, or post nudes, or gtfo
> Best of both worlds: saying horrible things while naked



yea yea, we all know how serious you apes are about poo







YouTube Video


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 7, 2010)

I miss J'Bo


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 7, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I miss J'Bo


 where is she?


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 9, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> yea yea, we all know how serious you apes are about poo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


now this is downright infuriating, that gorilla is a human being and has feelings just like anybody else!  Im starting a facebook page about this!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2010)

there is some nutritional basis for rabbits eating their poo. i have no idea why a gorilla would.


----------



## mooch2321 (Sep 9, 2010)

cuz its sooooo tasty!


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 17, 2010)

where have all the cowboys gone?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

We need fresh poop in this thread.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> We need fresh poop in this thread.


it's the golden arches, mcdonalds should use that on their commercials


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> it's the golden arches, mcdonalds should use that on their commercials



I think I see a McNugget in there too!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 14, 2011)

Why isn't this thread getting more action?
*Dump
*Now post pics of turds you overly prude church choir.


----------

